# Getting an easement ?



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Has anyone ever been through this process? If so, how hard was it, how long did it take, cost, etc . I have a land locked piece of property and I already did a title search and there is no deeded access and no road or trail that is established. 
thanks.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

How did you get a property without access?
Tax auctions or State land reconciliation sales are good for that.
I investigated some parcels over the years at said auctions, depends on if it's public or private surrounding land.

If it's public you can walk in, private = not so without permission.
It's hard to gain access from private owners because they have the best of two worlds, they get to use the land because they control access for outsiders to police trespassers, and second, they don't have to pay taxes on it.

That's why a lot of these parcels revert for taxes, why pay on something you can't use.

If there's no access on a long established parcel it may have never or will never be available from private surrounding landowners.
A negotiated easement, at a price, is the only option.
Same with any utilities like electricity you would want in the future.
If it's public land you may have options for a petition but it would seem that would have been done by any previous owners.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

averageguy said:


> Has anyone ever been through this process? If so, how hard was it, how long did it take, cost, etc . I have a land locked piece of property and I already did a title search and there is no deeded access and no road or trail that is established.
> thanks.


Just short of impossible....

Dave


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I have done some research and I believe it would be an easement of necessity. http://definitions.uslegal.com/e/easement-by-necessity/ . I don't think it will be cheap or easy but I think it can be done.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

A lawyer own them. He tried to sue me (http://definitions.uslegal.com/e/easement-by-necessity/ ) Good thing I had a GM lawyer (didn't cost me anything). I made him an offer to sale him an easement (that's what my lawyer told me to do) and I think he dropped the case because he didn't think he had a chance of winning and didn't like my price. He was trying to get the easement for free. The property is wet and no good for anything, you can't even walk in there with waders. It's all wetland as far as I can tell. Anyways best to contact the land owners around the LL property and ask if they will sale you an easement. Good luck.


----------

